# Army Cadet History website update - Official Army Cadet online museum/Archive



## Dane (29 Mar 2005)

Do you know your Corps history? or is there some one in your Corps that has a solid knowledge of it, and preferably some photos etc....?

Write up a Corps history for www.armycadethistory.com and let's help the History Team create the most comprehensive Army Cadet website ever!

Dane


----------



## YYC1963 (29 Dec 2006)

A quick update for those interested www.armycadethistory.com is now nearing its second year anniversary. The site has nearly quadrupled in size since Jan 2006. We now have nearly 24,000 photos and images on line as well as the history of all 3076 active and disbanded army cadet corps from 1879 to date, albeit some in rather skeletal form. Biographies of officers and RSMs, video and film clips, trophies & awards, medal winners from Cadet Medal of Bravery to Royal Canadian Legion, shoulder flashes, and hat badges – many rare,  information and photos on nearly every Summer Training Centre, over 3100 platoon and course photos from 1943 to 2005 from various camps, expeditions and exchanges, and much more featuring over 100,000 cadets and staff! The volunteer driven web site is meant for anyone interested in the history of army cadets, from cadets themselves to long retired soldiers. You may be pleased to learn that is completely free of advertising and pop-ups and is of course completely free to use. I look forward to your feedback and contributions. With your assistance the web site will grow. So scan your old photos, send us your stories, help us make the site better. 


Francois Arseneault
History & Heritage Committee, Army Cadet League of Canada
(403) 282-6100 office
Calgary, AB
*www.armycadethistory.com*


----------



## primer (30 Dec 2006)

Well Said Francois


----------



## Pronto123 (11 Jan 2007)

Great Site!

There's a new section for Master Cadets.... so send your info!


----------



## Excolis (9 Feb 2007)

This is a great site showing all units that are out there, history and much more.  i came across it and thought i would share it with you. hope you like it

http://www.armycadethistory.com


----------



## THEARMYGUY (9 Feb 2007)

I was going to post this today and ask Burrows to add it to the FAQ page for cadet sites.  Great site.  Lots of information.

Cheers!!!  

the army guy  :warstory:


----------



## Burrows (9 Feb 2007)

The link is already in the FAQ, and it is a great site.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27756.0.html - One of a few previous topics.

Thread locked to prevent useless posting.


----------



## YYC1963 (25 Jun 2007)

Another quick update for those interested www.armycadethistory.com is now huge! We now have over 44,000 photos and images on line as well as the history of all 3077 active and disbanded army cadet corps from 1879 to date, albeit some still in rather skeletal form. Over 8700 pages of information. Biographies of officers and RSMs, video and film clips, trophies & awards, medal winners from Cadet Medal of Bravery to Royal Canadian Legion, shoulder flashes, and hat badges – many rare,  information and photos on nearly every Summer Training Centre, over 3100 platoon and course photos from 1943 to 2006 from various camps, expeditions and exchanges, and much more featuring nearly 100,000 cadets and staff! The volunteer driven web site is meant for anyone interested in the history of army cadets, from cadets themselves to long retired soldiers. You may be pleased to learn that is completely free of advertising and pop-ups and is of course completely free to use. I look forward to your feedback and contributions. With your assistance the web site will grow. So scan your old photos, send us your stories, help us make the site better. 

Francois Arseneault
Army Cadet League of Canada
History & Heritage


----------

